
“Men Are Scum”: Inside Facebook's War on Hate Speech - circuithunter
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/02/men-are-scum-inside-facebook-war-on-hate-speech
======
seatdrummer
>That means statements like “black people are monkeys” and “Koreans are the
scum of the earth” are subject to removal. But then, so is “men are trash.”

>See the problem? If you remove dehumanizing attacks against gender, you may
block speech designed to draw attention to a social movement like #MeToo. If
you allow dehumanizing attacks against gender, well, you’re allowing
dehumanizing attacks against gender. And if you do that, how do you defend
other “protected” groups from similar attacks?

I'm not sure if the author is taking a pretty objective approach to the
problem and therefore considering all possibilities, or if they really
unironically believe what's stated in the second paragraph, but in any case,
especially the latter, I am shocked about this line of thinking.

The dissonance between how you would like to treat men, and how you would like
to treat women and how you believe all genders should be treated the same
versus the second paragraph should be the end of the argument.

The fact that a conversation like this even takes place is absurd. It's
lawyering a way apply restrictions on one group while making another group
exempt from the rule. The motivations are clear, how can a company even
entertain these ideas, let alone implement them.

------
jaredcwhite
No private corporation should have this much power. It just seems bonkers to
me that some people in a board meeting in Menlo Park or whatever are trying to
determine whether a post by some gal on the internet saying "men are scum"
should be considered hate speech or not.

This is NOT the "world wide" web I signed up for.

#DeleteFacebook

